
List of Prolific Writers - lermontov
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_prolific_writers
======
ghastmaster
My favorite is Isaac Asimov: "Published in 9 of the 10 Dewey Decimal System
categories"

His scientific writings for lay people are amazing(World of Carbon comes to
mind). He could string everything together so well.

~~~
mojoe
I love World of Carbon (and it's companion volume, World of Nitrogen)! I've
been trying to get the rights to republish both with modern annotations, but
I'm apparently not a big enough publisher for William Morris Endeavor
(literary management for Asimov's estate) to respond to. It's sad, since both
books are out of print.

------
tecleandor
I'm happy to see Corín Tellado there. Her works were always downplayed because
of the genre (romantic pulp short novels, female public oriented) but she
really worked her ass off to write more than 4000 books, and was quite popular
with certain demographics, and sold more than 400 million books.

Single mother of two (her husband didn't want to take care of their children
and left her alone) she could write a book in less than a week ¡!

~~~
narag
So she had a life worth of one of her books. I remember how popular she was
when I was a child.

------
scandox
I'd guess Andre Norton should be on this list:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andre_Norton](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andre_Norton)

Met someone connected with ACE books back in the 1960s and they said she wrote
so many books and under so many different guises that she didn't even know
about everything she'd produced.

------
SeekingMeaning
> Philip M. Parker, by one measure the world's most prolific author, has an
> entirely different approach. Parker has over 200,000 titles listed on
> Amazon.com, having developed an algorithm to gather publicly available data
> and compile it into book form.

This NYT article is cited as the source:
[http://archive.ph/glW3U](http://archive.ph/glW3U)

12 years later, I wonder how computer generated books are now.

------
mojoe
These days many prolific writers are probably publishing most of their work as
online articles. It would be interesting to see a list that includes a total
word count (although such a thing would be very difficult to compile).

------
JeremysIron
In my own writing (such as it is), I find that putting down my thoughts too
often means that when I go back and look at what I've written, the quality
isn't very good. I have to sit and stew a while and write something carefully
if I want it to stand up.

For very prolific authors, I wonder how much of their work is genuinely great
and how much is just rephrasing something they'd written earlier or just
uninteresting. I'm not sure I have enough time to read any to find out!

------
Mountain_Skies
At the other end of the spectrum there is Harper Lee, who wrote one and a half
novels but received widespread acclaim for it.

------
jswizzy
Dumas had a ghost writer or writers

